# Double bass setting, what is it really doing?



## tonyvdb

Has anyone tried running the main channels full range and turning on the Double bass setting on the AVR, what is it really doing?
I've been playing around with the settings and it sounds more full (at least on my setup) 
In the Onkyo manual it says 
"With this setting you can boost the bass output by feeding the front left and right channels bass output to the sub" 
If my mains are capable of going down to 30Hz would this not also help? As I have an external amp powering my mains at 300watts per ch Im not worried about not having enough power.


----------



## hjones4841

Tony, I think double bass means that LF from the mains is also fed to the sub. I think that Denon calls it LFE+Main and that it is on the sub setup menu. One possible downside is FR irregularities with the same info being sent to both main and the sub - some freqs may be in phase, some not. That said, I run my system that way because it does sound fuller.


----------



## tonyvdb

Ive even got my HPF on my mains set to 30Hz on my external EQ so its not possible to damage them with anything below that.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Prior to having the Descent i when I was just using the Depth, I did use the Double Bass Setting on the Onkyos I have used as SSP's. Since then, I have found it sounds better with the Vantages XO'ed to 80hz.
While the Vantages are rated down to the mid 30's and use an Active Woofer, it was designed more for the transient speed of the ESL Panels in the ML's.
Cheers,
J


----------



## JBrax

Tony,
I have done the same with my setup and while I thought it did sound fuller I also felt I lost some dynamics and headroom. I know you're running an external amp but I still think 60-80 sounds better overall. Keep messing around and choose what sounds best to you but in the end I think you'll find your sub should handle all lower frequencies.


----------



## tonyvdb

I watched Prometheus last night with the double bass turned on and I did like the extra punch it gave as my room is almost 4000 cubic feet and my PB13U has to work overtime to fill it. Im just not sure if I was working it too hard.


----------



## Jungle Jack

tonyvdb said:


> I watched Prometheus last night with the double bass turned on and I did like the extra punch it gave as my room is almost 4000 cubic feet and my PB13U has to work overtime to fill it. Im just not sure if I was working it too hard.


Well I suppose if you spent $28,000 you might be coming close to Reference Levels. I have actually sold my entire HT off for the Monitor Audio MASS HTIB and it trounces my current rig.


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> I watched Prometheus last night with the double bass turned on and I did like the extra punch it gave as my room is almost 4000 cubic feet and my PB13U has to work overtime to fill it. Im just not sure if I was working it too hard.


I'm not sure there is such a thing as that beast of yours being worked too hard? Do you see your limiter light up very often? My living room setup if fairly large and opens to the kitchen and I've only seen mine come on a handful of times. I listen to my movies pretty loud and I also have two models down from yours.


----------



## JBrax

Jungle Jack said:


> Well I suppose if you spent $28,000 you might be coming close to Reference Levels. I have actually sold my entire HT off for the Monitor Audio MASS HTIB and it trounces my current rig.


Play nice Jack


----------



## tonyvdb

:heehee: Yup, My guests were very impressed at how clean and dynamic it was. One friend who has never been over to see a move till last night said "its no wonder you never go to the theater any more, I wouldn't either if I had this setup"


----------



## JBrax

Hearing things like that always makes me smile. It's usually followed by "how much would it cost for me to do this at my house?"


----------



## tonyvdb

JBrax said:


> I'm not sure there is such a thing as that beast of yours being worked too hard? Do you see your limiter light up very often?


I cant recall if it even has a limiter LED, Im going to have to look. I like my Bass to move my hair :hsd: :bigsmile: I know I run it hot but Ive only once ever heard it bottom out and that was in the Hulk where the sound waves are being thrown around during the one fight scene.


----------



## JBrax

WOTW's emergence scene makes mine light up repeatedly. That Hulk scene is pretty taxing also.


----------



## tonyvdb

JBrax said:


> Hearing things like that always makes me smile. It's usually followed by "how much would it cost for me to do this at my house?"


I had one friend who just moved back to the city from living 5hrs away in Grand Prairie who said a few weeks ago " if you think your not getting a call from me when I am ready to build my theater your crazy" LOL I hate feeling like I am putting on a show for people when I entertain as I know my system is not any where near as good as what others have. I am just pleased that I have what I have. Sonnie or Jack for example have amazing systems. And some of the room designs Ive seen from members is jaw dropping.


----------



## JBrax

Mine isn't all that either but most people are used to tv speakers or HTIB. Most any decent setup will impress first timers.


----------



## tonyvdb

You have a very sweet system also Jeff.


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> You have a very sweet system also Jeff.


Thanks Tony but like you said there are many here that have really, really, nice setups.


----------



## kingnoob

IS Double bass worth using?? with large sealed bookshelveS?
Model ; RtR EXP 9V Speakers , w/ goldwood woofers.


----------



## tonyvdb

Not unless they can go down to at least 30Hz as you have to have them running at full range in order to use the double bass setting.


----------



## kingnoob

tonyvdb said:


> Not unless they can go down to at least 30Hz as you have to have them running at full range in order to use the double bass setting.


http://www.parts-express.com/goldwood-gw-8pc-8-8-delmar-series-heavy-duty-woofer-8-ohm--290-314This driver in its 1.438 cu foot box should go down to about 30-35hz. ? right


----------



## tonyvdb

You would be pushing it to get that low.


----------



## kingnoob

tonyvdb said:


> You would be pushing it to get that low.


Is it possible or, safe to flip my floo r-standers upside down? Tweeters would be near ceiling if I placed them were my front speakers are at now.
My Klipsch go down to around 30-38hz. I still dono if I would run double bass or not though.

Or are really high tweeters ok in a small room?


----------



## tonyvdb

Tweeters should always be aimed at the listening position at ear level. As long as that is achieved thats what is important. Some speakers do not work well on their sides but upside down as long as the tweeters are not near the floor or ceiling will be fine.


----------



## willis7469

Double bass ime just makes mud.


----------



## kingnoob

willis7469 said:


> Double bass ime just makes mud.


Yeah Ill leave it off, since it makes everything sound worse.:T

thanks!


----------

